# baitcaster advice.



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm looking for advice on baitcasters, specifically ones ranging from $100-$200. I own an old quantum baitcaster (my first baitcaster, cheap and old), an abu garcia silver maxx (my second baitcaster, slightly better), an abu garcia pro maxx 2 (my favorite reel so far), and a ddiawa 100tsh (one with the twitchin bar....and so far its ok.) All of these reels are under $100. I have been spending more time each year using baitcaster style reels for bass fishing, so i feel that i'm ready to make the leap into the 100 to 200 dollar range.

With that said, what are your personal favorites and what reels should i avoid. I have been looking at abu revos (s,sx,and stx) and shimanos (chronarch,, citica, and curado.) I have a feeling that these reels are going to be the top choices.

Anyone have more than one model of the revos? And is there a big difference in quality with the jump in prices. In other words do you get what you pay for?

Thanks


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Revo sx hands down for me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Agree with Dink really like the Revo line of reels


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Curado or Chronarch .... you can't go wrong with either one of those


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I use all curados in baitcasting.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lew's Tournament pro!! Best baitcaster i've used. Don't get me wrong I like my Revo's also. But if I were to buy a new 1 I'd go for the Lew's.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I think bass tackle depot had some of those citica G's in stock the last time I checked for around $120, love those reels 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i have a curado E7, a revo S and a revo STX.... its hard to decide between the revo stx and the curado, love both of them, i like that you don't have to mess with the pins for the brakes inside the reel on the STX, it has a knob on the side to adjust it... of the rods i take out on the boat with me i have 3 abu garcias and 3 shimanos... so its a toss up for me, if you can find a curado E, i'd buy it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassbme said:


> Curado or Chronarch .... you can't go wrong with either one of those


X2 Both are great reels


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm gonna second the Lew's. They've changed me!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sean, I've fished with revo's since the first gen. I've got several revo S, an SX, and a Winch. I've fished the with the STX. Personally I would look into getting 2nd gen SX and STX's. Both offer gear ratio's of 6:4:1 and 7:1. The 3rd gen are really nice but you can find some good deals on Ebay right now for 1st and 2nd gen used ones. 

On to my favorite though is the Winch. I absolutely love this reel and I use it for all my cranking needs. It handles light balsa lures really well all the way to DD22's. 

The newer Shimano's don't hold a candle to the Revo's. So far Lews are making a big name for themselves again lots of good things to be said but I'm a huge fan of the Revo's. Let us know what you decide on and how you like it!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

im rather partial to the BPS pro qualifier, normally about $100 can get em for $75 on sale.. and a super nice reel for the money. it hangs with some of the nicest. it isint very heavy. it will crank the biggins in like no one elses business... and it wont break the wallet.

internal and 10 external mag adjustments + mechanical brake

theres alot of nice reels out there. dont get suckered in by the bearing count or fancy brakes... tolerances, and materials.

and they only weigh 1/2 lb. this reel mated to my 7 foot carbonlite, is still under 1 lb.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, keep them coming. Its pretty much what i thought it would be....shimanos and abus. I'll have to look into the lews reels also.



stak45dx1 said:


> i like that you don't have to mess with the pins for the brakes inside the reel on the STX, it has a knob on the side to adjust it...


Thats good to know. All the reels i have now have the nobs that adjust the brake. I have seen the manual ones and it doesnt look too complicated. However i dont like the idea of having to take a side plate off to change the settings. Are their benefits to having the manual style?

Heres something else worth considering....i'll be using this reel as an all purpose reel, tossing crankbaits, rattletraps, topwaters, spoons, worms, jigs, etc. So i will have to adjust the brake frequently as i switch between baits. I'll have spare rods, but i hope i like this reel so much that i would rather retie than set it down.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I haven't fished with any of the other reels mentioned, but I can answer any questions you have about the Shimanos. As far as taking the side plate off to adjust the braking system. ... it's really not that much of a pain. I have older Shimanos where the plate actually comes off.... on the newer ones the side plate is on a pin and is spring loaded. After you unlock it, you just turn it out of the way. As far as having to adjust the brake a lot, you really don't have to change it much, once you have it set. And if you do, it's not that hard.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Once you use them for a while, you'll very seldom find yourself adjusting the brakes while changing lures unless it's a very drastic weight change. Your thumb is the brake you'll want to learn to depend on.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> Once you use them for a while, you'll very seldom find yourself adjusting the brakes while changing lures unless it's a very drastic weight change. Your thumb is the brake you'll want to learn to depend on.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1 after a while you will subconsciously measure distances in your head, give the right amount of power and the right amount of brake, and not even know it...


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I would suggest the Shimano Chronarch or Curado, they're great reels and the side plate braking system really isn't a pain at all like you think it might be.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Well thanks to your advice i have narrowed my field down to 4 reels.

Abu garcia Revo stx......msrp 199.95.
weight 6.35 oz.
bearings 11
Gear ratio...variable.

Abu garcia Winch......msrp 199.95
weight 6.91oz
bearings 9
gear ratio....5.4.1

Lews Tournament Pro.....msrp 199.99
weight 6.7oz
Bearings 11
Gear ratio.... variable

Shimano Chronarch E......msrp 199.99
weight 7.5oz
Bearings 5
gear ratio variable.

The lews has a lot of bells a whistles but i'm hesitant to buy one since i have no idea how their customer service is. Anyone ever worked with them? I know abu is great, and i assume shimano is too. I'm already an abu garcia fan, but i am willing to jump ship and try a different company. I know shimano has been a big name in bass fishing for a while so i know they have to be a good reel.

. Its going to be a tough decision. Thanks for everones responses. I'm sure whatever i get i'll be happy with.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

SeanStone said:


> Well thanks to your advice i have narrowed my field down to 4 reels.
> 
> Abu garcia Revo stx......msrp 199.95.
> weight 6.35 oz.
> ...


I've honestly never had to use their customer service.... and i feel that's better than having the best customer service.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

> I know shimano has been a big name in bass fishing for a while so i know they have to be a good reel.<br />


Zebco has been too and their reels are like $20! Lol. Yeah those are all nice reels. I just have a problem spending that much lol. I need a balance of value and performance. Sometimes though... you gotta drop coin to get the good stuff...like this 2k fish finder...never thought id ever spend that...


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I bought a Lew's Tournament model last year and it is the finest baitcaster I've ever fished. I have most of the other models you're considering also. Believe I'd go with the Lew's.:G


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

I love my Revo's. I use Toro's for cats and have a Winch, an SX and an STX. The STX is incredible. It will throw anything I tie on. You can find them brand new on eBay for 150-275 bucks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry. 150-175


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sweet Beaver (Jan 5, 2009)

I would either buy the old "greeny" Curado for the new ones are a shell of last years model. Junk, took away bearings and downgraded critical gear components. The Chronarch is now what used to be the old Curado's which were hands down some of the best baitcasters every made, just watch what some of the Elite guys are still using. Wait for the local shows at either Rodmaker's Shoppee or LBF and you should get some type of deal with the new purchase. Abu Garcia is starting to clearence out some Revo's to make way for the new one's so watch the aids etc. Have a winch for a musky reel and love it.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Shimano Curado. the newer ones from the last few years are really low profile, light cast like a dream. Also I wold advise you go high speed. Much less fatigue and less wasted time reeling in baits if you are just focusing on working your bait around cover.


----------



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

Curado! I dont remember which one I bought last year right off the top of my head but they were on sale at tackle warehouse for 119 bucks. I also cashed in some BPS gift cards and got a revo premier for $279. For that money, it should be a pretty damn good reel. If I could get my money back out of it, I would drop it in a heart beat. I got the slower gear ratio curado, for I hear on the newer ones, they hold up longer. But I love mine, I have 22 baitcasters, anywhere from megacasts, pro qualifiers, curado, revo, extremes, mega force, johnny morris, among others...but the curado is by far the smoothest all around reel that I have expierenced IMO. Hope it helps, PM me if you wanna know the exact model of the reel and I'll get back with you.


----------



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just thought of something else also, if you have access to some water or a big pool, Tackle warehouse lets you demo fishing reels for pretty cheap, you have to put a deposit down, but if you find one you like, its already paid for. LOL


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Shimano. I have an STX I purchased in July 2012 from Rodmakers that I am selling ($85). If you're interested shoot me a PM 

Bobby


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bobst03 said:


> Curado! I dont remember which one I bought last year right off the top of my head but they were on sale at tackle warehouse for 119 bucks. I also cashed in some BPS gift cards and got a revo premier for $279. For that money, it should be a pretty damn good reel. If I could get my money back out of it, I would drop it in a heart beat. I got the slower gear ratio curado, for I hear on the newer ones, they hold up longer. But I love mine, I have 22 baitcasters, anywhere from megacasts, pro qualifiers, curado, revo, extremes, mega force, johnny morris, among others...but the curado is by far the smoothest all around reel that I have expierenced IMO. Hope it helps, PM me if you wanna know the exact model of the reel and I'll get back with you.


I bought a premier at the beginning of 2011. It's a nice reel, but is in no way, shape or form $150.00 better than almost any reel i own.... it is the lightest reel I've ever owned though. So if that's what's important to somebody, i guess it might be worth the price....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bad Bub, I heard that.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

to me personally....in that kind of price range....if its a big name...Abu, Shimano, Quantum so forth...you will get a quality reel just need to find which one fits in your hand well and is comfortable for you to throw for hours....if it were me buy a Revo S or Revo SX.....especially if you only have had a select few of cheaper baitcasters I'd get the Revo S for around $100-120 and you will fall in love! 

Goodluck with your decision you will love the newer reels!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Got a Revo S for Christmas Lined up and love it


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

A similar question was asked on anther forum that I am part of. It was actually between a Lew's and Shimano but his answer applies to other reels as well, including Abu Garcia. This was one of the responses by that site's reel cleaner and tuner. He works with reels all the time so I would take his word for it.


Lews reels are simply a Korean built reel from the same company that builds Abu, Pfluger and Bass Pro Reels.

They are actually Dojo Fishing Brand reels from Korea.
If someone wants to start a reel company, as the guy did that bought the Lews name, they simply order reels out of the Dojo catalogue and have them put the logo on them. The reason the Lews seems to cast a little better than some of the other brands i mentioned is because Lews asked the Dojo company to use slightly better bearings in the reels they bought.

Shimano is still built by the shimano company. The quality and design of most shimano reels are still quite superior to any Korean reel.

That doesn't mean that some of these korean reels are not good reels, they just are not as good as a top level Shimano.
It's Shimano E series reels for me. I still prefer the green E series Curado over the new white E series Chronarch. They are almost the same exact reel, but i just like the look of the E curado better. I buy them used off ebay for about $150.00 or here in the members sale area. If buying new, get the Chronarch.


----------

